# Force Tablet UI?



## ikon8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone with an N7 try to change the dpi to force tablet ui instead of phone ui? Personally, I think the phone ui makes for a poor use of space with the nav bar and notification bar up top, plus the nav bar taking up the full length in landscape.


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that IS the new tablet UI.

Not the biggest fan of it myself


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure someone will figure it out but personally I think for at least a 7 inch tablet this is the perfect UI. I wasn't a huge fan of the previous tablet UI honestly.


----------



## clubtech (May 9, 2012)

I rooted and changed the density to 160 and it is on tablet UI now.
No problem at all.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

clubtech said:


> I rooted and changed the density to 160 and it is on tablet UI now.
> No problem at all.


That change how everything looks besides the ui being tablet? Can you get a screen shot?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm sure someone will figure it out but personally I think for at least a 7 inch tablet this is the perfect UI. I wasn't a huge fan of the previous tablet UI honestly.


Same. Whats the big deal about having the navbar at the bottem, etc.?
I like it being a bigger version on my phone. Face it, it really lends itself to being used in portrait mode anyway.


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

clubtech said:


> I rooted and changed the density to 160 and it is on tablet UI now.
> No problem at all.


Before you changed it, how did apps like GMail and Google Reader work? Were they only one pane like the phones? Or two pane like tablets?

Also - how do you change the density? In build.prop?


----------



## clubtech (May 9, 2012)

Droid Commando said:


> Before you changed it, how did apps like GMail and Google Reader work? Were they only one pane like the phones? Or two pane like tablets?
> 
> Also - how do you change the density? In build.prop?


They were two panes before i changed it.
Everything is a bit too small when in tablet mode though so not sure how people will like it.
I changed it in build.prop.


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

clubtech said:


> They were two panes before i changed it.
> Everything is a bit too small when in tablet mode though so not sure how people will like it.
> I changed it in build.prop.


Interesting - so is there now 3 UI modes?

Phone, 7" tab, and full size 9"+ tab?


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder what the dpi setting is for the Nexus 7/phoneish look. How do you access Google Now when in original tablet view on Jelly Bean? I think the slide up for Now in JB is what is causing issues for getting into tab view for the phones. What is the dpi setting for stock 7?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Isn't the iPad always in portrait mode? I'm with others who would prefer that it at least change orientation naturally. I'll prolly use it in landscape more.

Thats what roms are good for, I guess. I can't wait to see what they look like. Personally I like the look of ice cream sandwich a little more, hopefully there will be some roms that cater to that visual aesthetic.

Sent from my jelly bean, wishing it was a jelly donut.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Isn't the iPad always in portrait mode? I'm with others who would prefer that it at least change orientation naturally. I'll prolly use it in landscape more.
> 
> Thats what roms are good for, I guess. I can't wait to see what they look like. Personally I like the look of ice cream sandwich a little more, hopefully there will be some roms that cater to that visual aesthetic.
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean, wishing it was a jelly donut.


No..it can rotate in all orientations actually

I wouldn't even mind using apex or nova launcher once they get caught up with the jb updates

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> No..it can rotate in all orientations actually
> 
> I wouldn't even mind using apex or nova launcher once they get caught up with the jb updates
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nova works fine on jellybean


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Nova works fine on jellybean


Yes but I am holding off until it gets updated with the enhancements added to the jb launcher.

EDIT: I also noticed that on the n7 duarte had in his interview on the verge the soft keys rotate with the orientation as opposed to how they do on the gnex. which makes me think even more that this setup might be the new tablet ui, or at least how they intend jb to behave on 7inchers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> That change how everything looks besides the ui being tablet? Can you get a screen shot?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I second this request!


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

Could someone post what the System DPI is for this device? Please and thank you.​


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Acid said:


> Could someone post what the System DPI is for this device? Please and thank you.​


Im not at my computer at the moment but you might can try downloading the factory image and looking in it for the DPI. I can try it when I get a chance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Acid said:


> Could someone post what the System DPI is for this device? Please and thank you.​


From the Play Store: 7" 1280x800 HD display (216 ppi)
I'm assuming in this case PPI=DPI


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> From the Play Store: 7" 1280x800 HD display (216 ppi)
> I'm assuming in this case PPI=DPI


That's the measured Pixels Per Inch of the screen. DPI doesn't have to equal PPI (and it usually doesn't)


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Acid said:


> Could someone post what the System DPI is for this device? Please and thank you.​


I think I read 192 somewhere...but not absolutely sure.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

My build.prop has this:

TVDPIro.sf.lcd_density=213

attached incase you didn't backup yours.

Remove the "Nex7" and the .txt from the file name.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

wes_s said:


> My build.prop has this:
> 
> TVDPIro.sf.lcd_density=213
> 
> ...


That's what the stock ROM in the dev section says too.

I guess we're going with 213 for the default DPI then.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yup a post on droid-life confirms this. also apparently changing the dpi to 192 changes it back to the traditional tablet ui.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/05/how-to-force-landscape-tablet-ui-on-the-nexus-7-tablet/


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> That change how everything looks besides the ui being tablet? Can you get a screen shot?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I played around with the dpi number this evening. It seems that 177 is the threshold. At 178 it returns to the 7 inch / phone-ish ui layout.

here is 160:









Here is 170:









Here is 175:









And the largest I could go without reverting to the other ui, 177:


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

The newer UI is growing on me. Won't know for sure until I get it in my hands, tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

